
VidarDB PostgreSQL Extension Implements a Foreign Data Wrapper (FDW) for RocksDB - todsacerdoti
https://github.com/vidardb/PostgresForeignDataWrapper
======
Tostino
Hey there, just wondering what novel solutions this brings to the table?
Interested to hear what this solves better than other options.

~~~
jsc0218
Interestingly, someone posted this here. I am the contributor of this repo.
This repo generally introduces LSM-tree into PostgreSQL via foreign data
wrapper approach. Your question may turn into "what's the pro of LSM-tree over
B+tree(PostgreSQL)". One sentence for this, fatser data ingestion. You can
check my talk in PGCON2020 few days ago. I think it will upload in Youtube.

